# What are some of the



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 3, 2002)

written thesis topics people have written about?
Just curious

Mine was on the differences of short forms compared to long forms between several different systems........


:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *written thesis topics people have written about?
> Just curious
> ...



Types of Power- 

:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 3, 2002)

On how training in Kenpo has affected my life in general...that was one topic.


----------



## matthewgreenland (Aug 5, 2002)

In college, I wrote a paper on "The use of the Martial Arts as a means of self-defense as opposed to the use of a firearm."  

I shared my paper with my instructor - he really enjoyed it.  My english professor also enjoyed it.  I learned a ton from it, both with regard to motion and martial arts and grammatically.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 28, 2002)

I didn't write a thesis but I did write an essay on my martial arts experience as an assignment for my senior english class.  it was a preliminary college ap essay that my teacher enjoyed reading and I enjoyed writing, it was also the first assignment I had turned that the teacher asked to keep as a future example.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 28, 2002)

haven't written it yet, but its going to be something about women in the martial arts and different ways of training them.


----------



## Wertle (Aug 28, 2002)

For my history class my freshman year of college, I wrote a paper on the effect of culture, religion, and location in the development and differences among Asian martial arts.  And I got a good grade on it too!

Now, of course, my professor teases me every time we may meet, feigning horror at my "ninja skills" and jokingly warning other students not to mess with me.  Whatever, though, I'll take the good grade, hehehehe.

As for papers written *for* Kempo, that's long and detailed and I'll explain later, otherwise I'll be late for my Shodan test ::looks at the clock:: Eek!  Gotta go, wish me luck!


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 28, 2002)

You got skills!!!  


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 29, 2002)

Mine was not written.  I had to present and defend to principles that I had discovered on my own.  I had to do this before a panel of senior black belts representing various styles.  I actually presented three.  When you get up here, I will show them to you.


----------



## Wertle (Aug 29, 2002)

> You got skills!!!



Thanks much, I passed!  Yay!  Back to papers...

Part of our black belt tests is a Mondo, which is basically like a question-answer session, which we have to write papers for.  They cover more philosophical and spiritual matters in the art and have more of an impact on title (our ranks and titles are separate).  The questions for those going for Shodan are the same, but after that you get assigned more individualized questions, applying more to where you are right now.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 29, 2002)

Going beyond style and technique. Where fluidity, motion and biomechanics become one.

Bruce Lee tlked about absorb what is usefull, I think the next level is where your training will take you to your own styleless style, every motion is a natureal expression of yourself, not a kenpo strike or a MT kick but an extention of yourself.


----------



## Bill Smith (Aug 30, 2002)

My thesis is done but not turned in. I had to take a pause in Kenpo. My family was getting an overload on Kenpo and me. I'm still training, just took a small vacation from the studio.

Back to the topic, mine was on Kenpo strikes. What kind of damage or harm to the body, what are the effects to the organs and the long or short term effects.

I believe Mr. Parker quoted (to make a long story short) "do you want to die in two weeks or today". The story I heard was about two individuals coming into his studio to challenge him to a fight. He invited them to join a class to see what Kenpo was about but they kept pressing him to fight. He ended his conversation with what I typed above. That story got me interested strike damage to the human anatomy.

Mr. C will be the authority on this one because I'm not sure, as I said I was told this years ago. I'm not sure if it's fact or fiction.

As a Kenpo stylist, you should know what kind of effects happen when executing Kenpo strikes, weither it be for real or in the studio. 

Bill Smith


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 5, 2002)

I had 4.
1.) 3rd Brown; Circular Hand Motion In Street Combat
2.) 2nd Brown; Defenses Against Weapons and Weapons In Defense.
3.) 1st Brown; Insights Into The Martial Of Shodan; The Black Belt Ranking Myth.
4.) Shodan; Teaching The Martial Arts.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Doc (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> 
> *My thesis is done but not turned in. I had to take a pause in Kenpo. My family was getting an overload on Kenpo and me. I'm still training, just took a small vacation from the studio.
> 
> ...



Mr. Smith,

You have touched one of the issues that many in Kenpo have ignored or misunderstood. The story became to be known as "The Menu of Death" story and Ed Parker told it a lot to just about everybody more than once. Everyone always laughed at the punch line ("Do you want to die today, tomorrow, or next week?) but Parker would always tell me, "They don't get it yet." Nobody ever asked him the implications of the story. What did he mean? Was he going to beat them up today, or find them next week and kill them? That really didn't make sense, but they laughed anyway.

What Parker was alluding to was his knowledge in progress of "Dim Mak," or the "death touch." In this Martial Science, you are supoosed to be able to regulate when a person dies with a "delayed death touch." Extensive knowledge of specific human TCM cycles and sensitivity of organs in conjunction with the location of nerve cavities associated with specific postures etc.

Evertime Ed Parker told that story he was waiting for someone to ask him what he meant because on one level he wanted to talk about it. As far as I know, no one ever did. Ed Parker had serious knowledge of many aspects of the arts that never found its way into the Lesson Plan of Motion-Kenpo.

Parker knew more about Hung Gar, (Lao Boon) Five Animal, Splashing Hands, (Ark Wong / Tiny Lefiti) Mok Gar, Chin na, (James Woo) San Soo (Jimmy Woo) gung fu then many who claimed these arts as their own.

You obviously have your thinking hat on. The simple answers you want can be actually found in Ed Parker's first book on Kenpo published in 1961. It has a simple nerve chart in it as well as the implications and possible physical effects of specific strikes. Yes the preliminary information has been floating around all this time, and Ed Parker never put it print again. This will be a good place to start from the AK perspective.


----------



## Bill Smith (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry, I forgot that other Kenpo seniors visit this site as well. I mentioned Mr. C because he views this site alot.

I've been studing Kenpo for a little over eight years and that has always been a curious thing for me. What exactly am I doing when hitting the body. I know there is controlled strikes but even the controlled ones can be deadly if you don't know what your doing. 

Thanks for the information on Mr. Parker. I heard that story a while ago and was not sure how it surfaced. I didn't have the honor of meeting Mr. Parker.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wertle _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



What do you mean, when you say "our ranks and titles are separate"?
I hope this isn't a dumb question!
--Dave


----------

